# [video] Wooden Thread Cutting Jig



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys! It's been a while since I've been active on this forum... hope to change that. Here's a recent video I made: a jig for cutting wooden threads on a router table.






Feel free to call me out as being self-serving, but I really think you'll enjoy it! Many cool router jigs/applications are featured (even if I do say so myself).

Cheers,
Kriss


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That was extremely cool ! Thanks for posting that !



Gary


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Kriss, glad to see you posting, again. Nice setup, thanks for sharing. 

No it is not "self-serving"!

For the newer folks, check out his website when you get a chance...


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Simply brilliant!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Hey guys! It's been a while since I've been active on this forum... hope to change that. Here's a recent video I made: a jig for cutting wooden threads on a router table.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhOdrlGie68
> 
> ...


certainly did...


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

The pepper is a nice touch!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, keep them coming.


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm glad you like it! Thank you all so much for the positive response.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Now I know how to fix my push broom! Thanks Kriss.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Any chance you could post a quick drawing of the Jig and how to set it up?
Thanks


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

woodie26 said:


> Any chance you could post a quick drawing of the Jig and how to set it up?
> Thanks


Hey Larry!

Thanks for expressing interest in building the jig!

Now forgive me, but I tried to make it so the video goes through all details required if someone wants to build the jig – is there a specific question that I can shed light on?

The reason I don't make a PDF plan for every project is because between school and work, my time for woodworking is quite limited. This is one of the projects for which I didn't intend to make a plan.

Please let me know what's unclear, or what you would like to see. I'll try my best to help.

Thanks!

Cheers,
Kriss


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

OK, I think I understand how to build the jig. 
I unclear on how to set it up for different Threads. 
Thanks


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice threading jig.


----------

